
The day pain died - rms
http://www.boston.com/bostonglobe/ideas/articles/2009/06/07/the_day_pain_died_what_really_happened_during_the_most_famous_moment_in_boston_medicine/?page=full
======
pg
Yet another case in which something novel was first tried in a marginal field
(dentistry rather than the much more prestigious medicine).

------
verdant
Many times it seems culture or taboos or tradition seem to keep us from doing
what's best. I've seen it in corporate culture in seemingly making the right
decision for the company and I've seen it in life, too. People tend to resist
change.

